# Diffrence between array and enum?



## prem4u (Oct 6, 2008)

what is Difference between array and enum ?

practically i know it..but how to explain the difference theoretically.??


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 6, 2008)

Why you compare array with enum? Any reason...


----------



## chandru.in (Oct 6, 2008)

Which language are you talking about?


----------



## ayush_chh (Oct 6, 2008)

about C probably....... do we have enum any where else with diff meaning..

array stores the actual data that is provided by user. but enum stores the index whatever may be the data starting from 0....

if you want perfect definition then pls refer book.....


----------



## chandru.in (Oct 6, 2008)

Java does support enums.  Java's enums are very very different from C's, so wanted to comfirm.


----------



## prem4u (Oct 7, 2008)

chandru.in said:


> Which language are you talking about?



Sorry i didnt mentioned..
Talking about C language..


----------



## Pragadheesh (Nov 18, 2008)

Array:
-Array is a collection of data items of same data type.
-Array shares a same name with different index number, which starts from zero.

Enums:
-Enums are collection of named constants.
-Enum variables if not initialized then the variables will be initialized automatically from 0 onwards.

but why do u compare enum and array?


----------

